

Apple Pay and Bitcoin were made for each other…they just don’t know it yet - edward
https://medium.com/zapchain-magazine/apple-pay-bitcoin-were-made-for-each-other-they-just-dont-know-it-yet-53977680ce63

======
lxgr
"You will be able to pay with Bitcoin everywhere Apple Pay is accepted."

Really? Apple Pay is heavily integrated with the traditional credit card
networks; what makes the author think that Bitcoin will become a supported
payment method using either NFC or in-app payments?

Antitrust laws permitting, I wouldn't be surprised if Apple were to specify
Apple Pay as a mandatory (or even the exclusive) in-app payment method, just
like digital purchases have to go through Apple right now.

